# How to stretch ears for CHEAP?



## HillBilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Iam stretching my ear lobes once again, but i dont want to go out and hunt down/ buy new jewellery for my ear. I have the plug i want to put in and its only a few sizes bigger. In the past ive cut a plastic drinking straw in to about 3cm lengths and the cut them lengthwise down the center and curled the straw up and shoved it in my ear and then the straw unfolds it self and then a few days later I can fit the bigger plug in. BUT I really hate doing that because the plastic gives me a mad allergic reaction and it feels like shit and every time I do it the reactions gets worse.

Does anybody have any tips/ tricks on stretching ear lobes that wont cost me a million dollars???


----------



## pillowtron (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah, what chalmbers said works really well. use bondage tape so it doesnt bond to your ear and wrap about 2-3 wraps every couple days. thats how i stretched my lobes last time and it worked out great!


----------



## HillBilly (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks guys! is electrical tape okay? i think i have that some where


----------



## Rash L (Mar 9, 2010)

HillBilly said:


> thanks guys! is electrical tape okay? i think i have that some where



if you are irritated by straws you will most likely break out from the stickiness of electrical tape. the best solution would be PLUMBING tape... its white, its stretchy, its thin so it will help you stretch gradually and you wont get skin tears, its made of plastic that is supposed to be more compatible with skin, and there is no adhesive to be allergic to.

as a piercer this is what I've always heard to use, and its what I have done successfully many times in the past (I have a tendency to "forget" to put my plugs in for days, weeks, or months at a time). make sure the tape is laid down straight and flats without any folds or bumps where the skin will lie.


----------



## HillBilly (Mar 11, 2010)

plumbing tape is probly a really good idea but i dont have any, i will definately keep it in mind. I ended up using duct tape wraped round a peice of straw to make a plug that was a bit bigger than the one that i had in. Its been in there for a couple days now and so far no alergic reaction.


----------



## MrD (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with Rash, Plumbers tape works real well, plus it is cheap and you can get pretty much and you can get it pretty much anywhere.
An alternative to that has worked great for me is to just put pieces of smooth wood in.
Make sure you smooth out any small bumps, and to smooth all of the edges at the end.
I have that keeping wood in my ears have kept them super healthy and happy, plus it is completely free!


----------



## DCLXVI (Mar 12, 2010)

Back when I had stretched earlobes, I often used stolen paintbrushes from any local department chain. It began to get more painful at larger gauges, so I started taking electrical tape and wrapping a couple of layers around my plugs every so often, after it healed from the previous time. It never got larger than 1" though, and eventually took them out while I was hitchhiking, because I would sometimes neglect cleaning them properly, so I'd get light irritating infections.


----------



## Rash L (Mar 30, 2010)

currently, i'm hanging padlocks from my lobes. not always recommended though. (I love the weight!)


----------



## Arapala (Mar 30, 2010)

Bondage tape is the best for sure. I have tried PTFE tape as well, but a lot of common oils like jojoba oil / vitamin e oil break down the tape it just kind of doesn't work together. 

Although i imagine at smaller sizes PTFE would work very well. I didn't start taping until about 3/4" maybe a size or two before. Now im at 1 & 3/4" and on my way to at least 2". No problems, no blow-outs or anything stupid like that. Oh and remember patience, patience, patience!


----------



## drinkycrow (May 11, 2010)

medical tape works really well, its easy to lift at any drug store


----------



## menu (May 11, 2010)

hammer a railroad spike in there. that'll save time and effort. ha


----------

